# Confused about 600EX-RT and 5D mark II



## enoky (Oct 1, 2012)

I am thinking about upgrading my 430EX flash for my 5D Mark II. I am looking for something with more power and the ability to control my 430EX off camera. I am an enthusiast who shoots portraits and a few weddings.

I was pretty sure I was going to get the 580EX II until Canon announced the 600EX-RT.

option 1: Buy a couple of used 580 EX IIs 
I know the 580 EX II can drive my 430EX. I read one user say that they keep one on the camera and one cooling in a bag and just switch them out when one overheats. Seems like a good idea. However, I wonder if the money is better spent investing in the radio technology of the 600.

option 2: Buy a 600EX-RT
I have read several posts on this forum talking about the 5D Mark II's limitations with the 600EX-RT and I am confused. I think the 600 will work with the 5DII for basic on camera flash and basic off-camera flash, is that right? I understand that I can't use "in camera" controls, but I don't think that is very important to me. Can I still control a group of flashes with it on the 5DII using the flash's menu? Can I trigger some flashes optically (like my 430EX) and some through radio like the 600 (or 440EX)?

Thank you very much for any help you can give me.

Ed


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 1, 2012)

enoky said:


> Can I still control a group of flashes with it on the 5DII using the flash's menu? Can I trigger some flashes optically (like my 430EX) and some through radio like the 600 (or 440EX)?



With a 5DII, the 600EX-RT cannot radio control _groups_ of flashes. It can still optically control groups. 

You have to choose optical or radio control with the 600EX-RT - you cannot mix them and control some by radio and others by IR at the same time.


----------



## echelonphoto (Dec 13, 2012)

I use the 600 with my 5d 2...while they say you cannot control groups...you CAN control up to 3 flashes using
the 600 on camera as the master...it becomes A and you can have two other 600's as B and C. Now , you can
use the three flashes in either ettl mode...whereby you can dial in the ratios from the master flash...or you
can use them in manual...whereby you can dial in the power of each individually...I do this all the time...I even
mount a PHOTix stratos on my hot shoe...so I can trigger a fourth light (manual) if I need it.

You can also do hi speed sync with the 600 and the 5d2....works fine up to about 2000 of a sec.


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 13, 2012)

echelonphoto said:


> I use the 600 with my 5d 2...while they say you cannot control groups...you CAN control up to 3 flashes using
> the 600 on camera as the master...it becomes A and you can have two other 600's as B and C. Now , you can
> use the three flashes in either ettl mode...whereby you can dial in the ratios from the master flash...or you
> can use them in manual...whereby you can dial in the power of each individually...I do this all the time...I even
> ...



The issue is does he need the more expensive 600ex-RT if he falls back to line of sight anyway and doesn't get to use nifty menu based functions because of his older dSLR body. Canon hasn't yet released radio slave RT flashes (recent CR rumor suggests there could be 430ex II RT equivalents soon). But right now unless one buys *two* 600 RTs, we are talking about hybrid situations from what I can tell. Or use external radio accessories that are already out there anyway, don't have to necessarily buy a 600. So if the built in RT is the primary driver, I wouldn't buy the 600 just yet especially if you already have ex II flashes from the last line up... at least till the new rt slaves become a reality, kinks are ironed out and it is clear they play well with body's menu level controls.


----------



## friedrice1212 (Dec 13, 2012)

I bought the 600EX-RT just for simplicity's sake. I worked with many 580EX IIs in the past (not mine) and I just can't seem to figure out the controls. For me the fact that I dont know what my equipment is doing is a big turnoff. Try one, and if you can get away with the clumsy controls and you don't need the 200mm zoom head and the RT then just grab the 580, you won't regret it, they're great.

I own a 5D2 as well and I can tell you that everything works just fine if you use one speedlite. The only problem is groups apparently.


----------

